# Spring Hunt Ideas



## BuckeyeATC (May 10, 2004)

I am planning on going turkey hunting during the last week of the season in May 2009 (would like to go earlier but this is the only week that I can get multiple days off in a row). I would like to be able to camp for the week in a state park etc... I have taken trips to Gallia and Lawrence counties in the past with limited success. Does anyone have any good suggestions on places to go? Would prefer to go to southeast Ohio.

I have been looking at the AEP Lands, Woodbury and Tri Valley Wildlife areas. Any past experience on these lands would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

All I can tell you is that there's plenty of birds in Southeast Ohio. I live in Muskingum County but spend time in Geurnsey as well. AEP has plenty of birds but also has plenty of competition. Do some research on the parks in the area like Salt Fork. I'll be trying my hand at Spring Turkey for my first ever turkey hunt in 2009, but I am lucky enough to have about 350 acres to hunt between my two grandpas in Muskingum County.... and I am 1 out of only 3 turkey hunters on this property


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would go to Salt Fork State Park, Guensey is one of the top county's for turkey and there is a TON of land to hunt Salt Fork is the largest state park with over 22,000 acres of land. I know a few great public spots PM me if you want some details on where to go and park. My buddy has a place down there and I hunt his land but also go to all the private land that's in the area there is so much of it to share everyone is spread way out all over the place.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I have been thinking of salt fork myself. Last year while me and my buddy were at tar hollow(ghost forest), we had some other buddies at salt fork. They told us the week after we got home the turkeys wouldnt shut up in the morning. They didn't get any birds because these guys i think went to get away from the wives and drink beer (couldnt get up in the morn). Thats the main reason we didnt go with them. But, this year if i have to go by myself, i'm going to salt fork. By the way, last year i heard one gobble at tar hollow in 4 days of hardcore hunting. Thats why i call it the ghost forest.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I will be at salt fork for the first couple day as well. we have hunted there the last 6 years and always do good. but the birds are a little bit educated so it can be tough. anyone hunting here--> shoot me a PM and maybe we can get together in the morning or meet in the afternoon and do some fishing! ~Evin~


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I'm not definite on the days i'm going, but when i find out i will let you know. I am a big time fisherman also(mainly small, large mouth and catfish). Hopefully i'll be bringing my dad. I have been trying to get him to go with me. He got me into turkey hunting about 10 years ago, then he quit. Funny how that works.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

we sometimes get into the white bass but mostly its crappie and bluegill we don't take a boat and it definatly burns up a couple hours before dinner and roosting. my fellow hunters and i that go down together a soild bass fisherman, but for spring turkey we settle on the crappie and gills.


----------

